# King Steaks Stewed With Shrimp



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

As I’ve mentioned elsewhere, I really prefer steaking large fish like kings. And for even cooking (not to mention a nicer presentation), the steaks should be trussed. Trussing is time consuming, sure. But it's worth it for the difference in makes in the final dish, such as: 

King Steaks Stewed With Shrimp

6 thick (1 1/4”) king steaks, trussed
1 cup chopped leeks
1 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped onions
½ cup green pepper, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/3 cup olive oil
1 cup tomatoes, peeled, seeded & chopped
½ stick unsalted butter
3 cups fish stock*
Salt and cayenne to taste
1 pound medium-to-small shrimp, shelled & deveined
Chopped parsley for garnish

Make sure you clean the leeks well, washing away any sand or grit found between the leaves.

In a large kettle sauté the leeks, celery, onions, green peppers, and garlic in the olive oil until wilted. Add the tomatoes and cook until vegetables are soft.

In a skillet, sauté the king steaks in the butter until lightly browned. Add the fish to the vegetable mixture with the stock. Season with salt and cayenne to taste, and simmer ten minutes or until fish is almost tender. Add the shrimp and cook about three minutes more, until fish and shrimp are done. 

To serve: Remove strings from the steaks and put one in each of six soupbowls. Divide the shrimp & veggies equally among the bowls. Garnish each with some chopped parsley. Serve with a crusty bread to sop up the juices.

*If you don’t have fish stock, substitute clam juice cut half & half with water.


----------

